# Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?



## KILLTHIS (10. Juli 2010)

*Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Wie auf Real World Technologies hervorgeht, ist die Performance von PhysX auf CPUs schlechter als auf GPUs - an für sich nichts neues. Aber man will nun eine Ursache gefunden haben.

Per V-Tune, ein Entwickler-Programm von Intel, soll man zur Erkenntnis gekommen sein, dass PhysX bei Einsatz per CPU auf veraltete x87-Befehle zurückgreift, ohne dabei SSE zu verwenden - Sowohl Intel (seit 2000) als auch AMD (seit 2003) raten schon seit mehreren Jahren von dieser veralteten Technik ab. Es sei an dieser Stelle gesagt, dass AMD seit längerem zu SSE und SSE2-Befehle rät, welche den x87-Befehlssatz vollständig abgelöst haben, welche zudem eine wesentlich bessere Performance bieten.

So heißt es im Text beispielsweise:



> Using x87 definitely makes the GPU look better, since the CPU will perform worse than if the code were properly generated to use packed SSE instructions.



Man spricht gar davon, dass man die PhsyX-Performance in der Theorie vervierfachen könnte, wenngleich man eher von verdoppelung ausgeht, würde man SSE statt x87 verwenden:



> Realistically, Nvidia could use packed, single precision SSE for PhysX, if they wanted to take advantage of the CPU. Each instruction would execute up to 4 SIMD operations per cycle, rather than just one scalar operation. In theory, this could quadruple the performance of PhysX on a CPU, but the reality is that the gains are probably in the neighborhood of 2X on the current Nehalem and Westmere generation of CPUs. That is still a hefty boost and could easily move some games from the unplayable <24 FPS zone to >30 FPS territory when using CPU based PhysX.



Desweiteren bezieht man sich auf das Spiel Cryostasis, welches (sofern ich es richtig gelesen habe), keinerlei SSE-Befehle verwendet, dafür aber jede Menge x87-Befehle. Im Marketing seitens Nvidia heißt es diesbezüglich:



> [In Cryostasis], with fine grained simulation of water, icicle destruction, and particle effects, the CPU shows itself as woefully inadequate for delivering playable framerates. GPUs that lack PhysX support become bottlenecked as a result, delivering the same level of performance irrespective of the hardware's graphics capability. GeForce GPUs with hardware physics support show a 2-4x performance gain, delivering great scalability across the GPU lineup.



Auf dem Papier erst mal sehr impressiv; doch bedenkt man, dass die CPU theoretisch eine bessere Performance liefern könnte, wäre dieser Vergleich wesentlich geringer - und die verwendung einer Nvidia-GPU mit PhsyX erschiene nun nicht mehr so attraktiv.

Zu guter letzt spricht man davon, dass die CPUs im Falle einer Mehrkernoptimierung plus der Verwendung von SSE-Befehlen der GPU wesentlich ebenbürtiger wären, da PhysX standardmäßig nur single-threaded ist, was sich beispielsweise in Sacred II bemerkbar macht, wo lediglich ein Kern für die Physik-Berechnung verwendet wird.



> Not only would this physics solver comparison reveal the differences due to x87 vs. vectorized SSE, it would also show the impact of multi-threading. A review at the Tech Report already demonstrated that in some cases (e.g. Sacred II), PhysX will only use one of several available cores in a multi-core processor. Nvidia has clarified that CPU PhysX is by default single threaded and multi-threading is left to the developer. Nvidia has demonstrated that PhysX can be multi-threaded using CUDA on top of their GPUs. Clearly, with the proper coding and infrastructure, PhysX could take advantage of several cores in a modern CPU. For example, Westmere sports 6 cores, and using two cores for physics could easily yield a 2X performance gain. Combined with the benefits of vectorized SSE over x87, it is easy to see how a proper multi-core implementation using 2-3 cores could match the gains of PhysX on a GPU.



Es ist gewiss nicht verwunderlich, dass PhsyX nur auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten laufen soll, doch die Implementation von SSE-Befehlen sei darüber hinaus nich sonderlich kostspielig und es sei wesentlich einfacher diese zu verwenden, anstelle der veralteten x87-Befehle.



> While as a buyer it may be frustrating to see PhysX hobbled on the CPU, it should not be surprising. Nvidia has no obligation to optimize for their competitor’s products. PhysX does not run on top of AMD GPUs, and nobody reasonably expects that it will. Not only because of the extra development and support costs, but also AMD would never want to give Nvidia early developer versions of their products. Nvidia wants PhysX to be an exclusive, and it will likely stay that way. In the case of PhysX on the CPU, there are no significant extra costs (and frankly supporting SSE is easier than x87 anyway). For Nvidia, decreasing the baseline CPU performance by using x87 instructions and a single thread makes GPUs look better. This tactic calls into question the CPU vs. GPU comparisons made using PhysX; but the name of the game at Nvidia is making the GPU look good, and PhysX certainly fits the bill in the current incarnation.



Quelle: Real World Technologies - PhysX87: Software Deficiency

Anmerkung des Autors: 

Da Nvidia die Hand auf PhysX hat liegt es sicherlich im eigenen Ermessen den Code für GPUs zu verbessern, doch scheint dies schon kurios, bedenkt man doch zum einen das Marketing für GPU-Beschleunigte Physik-Berechnung, wo eine performantere Berechnung per CPU sicherlich Kanonenkugeln vor dem Bug der Nvidia-Flotte bedeuten würde; Nachlässigkeit hingegen wäre auch kein positives Zeichen. Soweit ich informiert bin, steht ein Statement seitens Nvidia noch aus. Schwer zu sagen, ob dies tatsächlich alles so stimmt, aber wenn dem so ist - nun ja, das wäre schon echt eine Schande. (Wenngleich es mich in der freien Marktwirtschaft nicht wundert.)

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich hier anmerken, dass dies kein Hetz-Thread gegen Nvidia ist, sondern mehr eine sehr interessante Sache, welche durchaus Hand und Fuß haben kann.

Nachtrag: Hier noch etwas von unserem News-Gott Explosiv, was ich mal aufgenommen habe, da es doch sehr lesenswert ist:



> Zitat von Toms Hardware
> Arstechnicahaben Nvidia direkt auf die fragliche Programmierentscheidungen angesprochen. Wie hier und auch anderweitig spekuliert stammt der Code noch direkt von Ageia und sei seitdem nur weiterentwickelt aber eben nie wirklich neu kompiliert worden. Nvidia fühlt sich offenbar nicht wenig auf den Schlips getreten und betont, man fühle sich nicht allein verantwortlich für die geringe Performance, denn die Spieleentwickler würden ebenfalls nur auf x87 hin kompilieren lassen.
> 
> Die Begründung klingt allerdings merkwürdig: Viele Spiele seien Portierungen von Konsolen, die dann auf den PC übernommen werden. Der Schwerpunkt vieler Entwickler liege auf der Konsole, die im Allgemeinen mehr Aufwand erfordere. "The game content runs better on a PC than it does on a console, and that has been good enough" erklärt Mike Skolones, der Produktmanager für PhysX. Die Spieleentwickler sähen also schlicht keine Notwendigkeit, einen moderneren Code zu generieren, da der PC ohnehin schon schneller als die Konsole sei und PhysX-Spiele daher „ausreichend schnell“ liefen. Das erklärt immer noch nicht, warum beim Neukompilieren, was beim Portieren ohnehin anfällt, nicht eben frischerer Code generiert wird. Der Aufwand für SIMD wäre minimal.
> ...



Quelle: TomsHardware



> Zitat von ATi-Forum
> 
> Man könnte nun annehmen, dass der x87-Befehlssatz bewusst eingesetzt wird, da dieser eine doppelte Genauigkeit bietet. Das wäre aber auch nur der Fall, wenn auch PhysX mit doppelter Genauigkeit auf einer Nvidia-GPU laufen würde. Auch ein Argument, dass man so noch alte CPUs ohne SSE bzw. SSE2 unterstützen könne, wäre wenig glaubhaft, denn weches Spiel läuft schon mit eingeschaltetem PhysX, auf einer so alten CPU?
> 
> Alles in allem sieht es so aus, als verfolge Nvidia anscheinend das Ziel, PhysX auf CPUs, bewusst langsamer laufen zu lassen. Denn sicher scheint, dass aktuelle Desktop-Prozessoren mit modernen Techniken, PhysX mindestens genau so schnell berechnen könnten, wie Nvidias GPUs. Sollte dies zutreffen, wäre dies für den Endkunden sicher ärgerlich, denn bei Spielen mit TWIMTBP-Siegel würde das zugleich auch immer bedeuten, dass man als Kunde benachteiligt ist, wenn man keine Nvidia-GPU in seinem PC zum rechnen nutzt. Auch ist es nichts Neues, dass Nvidia PhysX auf der GPU deaktiviert wird, wenn eine zweite Grafikkarte aus dem Hause AMD im gleichen System erkannt wird.



Quelle: ATi-Forum

Danke an dieser Stelle an Explosiv.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Ein offenes Geheimnis.
Das Thema steht schon ein ganze weile Raum.

Ist sicherlich einiges dran. Deswegen hoffe ich mal das der offene Standard von AMD, der bekanntlich bald kommt, von den Entwicklern gut angenommen wird und diese Spielchen von Nvidia unterbinden.


Wäre für uns alle gut


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Richtig, und vorallem für uns Radeon Nutzer.

Allerdings hoffe ich auch auf ein gutes gelingen von AMDs Physik.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Richtig, und vorallem für uns Radeon Nutzer.




Ich hoffe eher das sich dadurch mehr Entwickler trauen schön GPU Beschleunigte PhysX Effekte ein zu bauen. 
Das wäre nicht gleichermaßen für ATI & NV User gut.


----------



## cesimbra (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> [Real World Technologies]



Es gibt eine sowohl den Fakt, daß kein SSE verwendet werde, bestätigende Erklärung seitens nvidia als auch eine nähere Erläuterung der Umstände aus nvidias Sicht -- und nicht zuletzt die Ankündigung, daß im nächsten PhysX-SDK SSE, mindestens also skalar via Kompileroption, verwendet werden wird.

Des Weiteren ist sicher im Auge zu behalten, daß der zu erwartende reine Kompilergewinn durch Aktivierung des Streaming SIMD Extensions-Befehlssatzes nur um 20% bis vielleicht auch einmal 30%, aber im Extremfall auch sogar negativ gegenüber x86 liegen kann.

Erst wenn man -- und das sagt auch der Autor des Real World Technologies-Artikels irgendwo in den s|a-Foren -- die aufwändigere vektorbasierte Programmierung einsetzt, können CPUs die angedeuteten Leistungssteigerungen umsetzen -- maximal also 2-4x, auf die Schnelle via Kompiler aber nur um 20%, jedenfalls sofern nicht zusätzlich Dinge Wie Multi-Threaded-Programmierung dazu kommen. Edit: Gefunden, da ist's:
>> 
* David  Kanter * *July 7, 2010, 5:25 p.m.*
                         Frank: To use vectorized SSE may take some work.  Although  Intel's auto-parallelizing compiler is pretty good.  HOwever it takes 0  work to use scalar SSE, which is still an improvement over the blight  that is x87.
  Thanks to everyone for the kind comments! <<
http://www.semiaccurate.com/2010/07/07/nvidia-purposefully-hobbles-physx-cpu/#comments

IIRC hat das übrigens auch Gamestar im Artikel-Update gestern beleuchtet:
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/software/2316188/nvidia_physx.html

cu
Thomas

PS -- Persönliches Wort zu: 





> Zu guter Letzt möchte ich hier anmerken, dass dies kein Hetz-Thread  gegen Nvidia ist, sondern mehr eine sehr interessante Sache, welche  durchaus Hand und Fuß haben kann.


Aber verdient hätten sie es!!!


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Hier mal zwei schöne Auszüge, was die Jungs von Toms Hardware und ATi-Forum davon halten:



			
				Toms Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Arstechnicahaben Nvidia direkt auf die fragliche Programmierentscheidungen  angesprochen. Wie hier und auch anderweitig spekuliert stammt der Code noch direkt von Ageia und sei seitdem nur weiterentwickelt aber eben nie wirklich neu kompiliert worden. Nvidia fühlt sich offenbar nicht wenig auf den Schlips getreten und betont, man fühle sich nicht allein verantwortlich für die geringe Performance, denn die Spieleentwickler würden ebenfalls nur auf x87 hin kompilieren lassen.
> 
> Die Begründung klingt allerdings merkwürdig: Viele Spiele seien Portierungen von Konsolen, die dann auf den PC übernommen werden. Der Schwerpunkt vieler Entwickler liege auf der Konsole, die im Allgemeinen mehr Aufwand erfordere. "The game content runs better on a PC than it does on a console, and that has been good enough" erklärt Mike Skolones, der Produktmanager für PhysX. Die Spieleentwickler sähen also schlicht keine Notwendigkeit, einen moderneren Code zu generieren, da der PC ohnehin schon  schneller als die Konsole sei und PhysX-Spiele daher „ausreichend schnell“ liefen. Das erklärt immer noch nicht, warum beim Neukompilieren, was beim Portieren ohnehin anfällt, nicht eben frischerer Code generiert wird. Der Aufwand für SIMD wäre minimal.
> 
> Doch warum bei PhysX selbst x87-Code beibehalten, wenn man mit einem Compilerflag performanteren Code bekommen könnte? Eine weitere interessante Antwort: Der „uralte“ Ageia-Code sei an vielen Stellen so schlecht und enthalte noch so viele andere Flaschenhälse und Baustellen, dass die SSE-Optimierung kaum ins Gewicht gefallen wäre. Das darf nun jeder Leser selbst bewerten.



Quelle: TomsHardware



			
				ATi-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte nun annehmen, dass der x87-Befehlssatz bewusst eingesetzt wird, da dieser eine doppelte Genauigkeit bietet. Das wäre aber auch nur der Fall, wenn auch PhysX mit doppelter Genauigkeit auf einer Nvidia-GPU laufen würde. Auch ein Argument, dass man so noch alte CPUs ohne SSE bzw. SSE2 unterstützen könne, wäre wenig glaubhaft, denn weches Spiel läuft schon mit eingeschaltetem PhysX, auf einer so alten CPU?
> 
> Alles in allem sieht es so aus, als verfolge Nvidia anscheinend das Ziel, PhysX auf CPUs, bewusst langsamer laufen zu lassen. Denn sicher scheint, dass aktuelle Desktop-Prozessoren mit modernen Techniken, PhysX mindestens genau so schnell berechnen könnten, wie Nvidias GPUs. Sollte dies zutreffen, wäre dies für den Endkunden sicher ärgerlich, denn bei Spielen mit TWIMTBP-Siegel würde das zugleich auch immer bedeuten, dass man als Kunde benachteiligt ist, wenn man keine Nvidia-GPU in seinem PC zum rechnen nutzt. Auch ist es nichts Neues, dass Nvidia PhysX auf der GPU deaktiviert wird, wenn eine zweite Grafikkarte aus dem Hause AMD im gleichen System erkannt wird.



Quelle: ATi-Forum

Ich habe mich durch verschiedenste Seiten gelesen und der Artikel bei arstechnica trifft es mitunter am besten. Als Endkunde ist man so oder so der angearschte und Spiele mit TWIMTBP-Siegel stellen momentan eine Benachteiligung aller User ohne NV-Karte dar .
Ich hoffe Bullet kommt und wird auch ein Erfolg, dieses proprietäre PhysX-Gedöhns ist nicht mehr schön.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Nvidia schon bestätigt hat, diese alten Befehle zu verwenden. Der angebliche Grund war wohl (soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe!) Abwärtskompatibilität mit älterer Hardware. ^^ Welcher PC mit mehr als 7 Jahre altem Prozessor aber PhysX darstellen kann, frage ich mich. Das ist ein vorgeschobener Grund. Morgen kommt Nvidia und sagt, man will PhysX auch auf PCs mit Pentium II mit 300 MHz ermöglichen   Sollen sie halt ehrlich sein und sagen, dass sie sich mit dieser Methode einen Vorteil verschaffen wollen, jetzt ist es doch sowieso draußen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Ah, ich danke für die zusätzliche Informationen, Explosiv. Ja, auch ich hoffe, dass die Bullet-Physik bald herauskommt und endlich das bietet, was so dringend verlangt wird. Andernfalls wird die Physikberechnung nicht nur aufgehalten, nein, sie wird auch auf ziemlich besch...eidene Art und Weise entwickelt, welche genau genommen nur ein Krüppel ist. Hier kann ich auch wieder gut verstehen, weshalb einige User die Havok-Engine bevorzugen - und ich muss sagen, sie wird mir auch prompt um einiges sympathischer. Ich habe es mal in den Startpost aufgenommen, um das Ganze direkt etwas zu bündeln.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Hier ist die Reaktion von Nvidia


> Nvidia hat gegenüber Thinq.co.uk Stellung genommen und die Vorwürfe als »fehlerhaft« bezeichnet.
> ...
> Ab der geplanten Version PhysX 3.0 enthalten die Entwickler-Werkzeuge Funktionen für automatisches Multithreading. Auch SSE wird dann standardmäßig unterstützt. *Laut Nvidia sind einige Spiele-Entwickler aber gegen die Nutzung von SSE, um auch weiterhin ältere CPUs unterstützen zu können.* Warum diese Entwickler ihre Software unbedingt für 10 Jahre alte Prozessoren schreiben wollen, sei aber deren Sache, so Del Rizzo.
> ...
> Nvidia habe Prozessoren nicht absichtlich verlangsamt, müsse sich aber  an den Anforderungen der Entwickler orientieren.


Hehe, PhysX auf PCs mit 10 Jahre alten CPUs.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Ist ja ein interessanter Artikel

Wenn die Physiks berechnung sooo ganz zufällig ein bisschen langsamer ist dann verkauft sich eine zweite Nvidia Karte doch viel besser als wenn man den Code so optimieren würde das es auf einer mittelmäßigen Karte locker geht gel

lg


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier ist die Reaktion von Nvidia
> Hehe, PhysX auf PCs mit 10 Jahre alten CPUs.


 
Was soll denn das wieder bringen...

Code wird für alte Prozessoren beibehalten aber auf diesen wird das Spiel den Minimalanforderungen sowieso nicht gerecht und dümpelt mit 5FPS dahin und 5min Ladezeit na super

lg


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Na klar, ich lasse PhysX auf einen K6-3 oder Pentium III laufen . Der x87 Code ist dermaßen veraltet, dass AMD schon seid 2003 diesen Befehlssatz mit SSE bzw. SSE2 ersetzt hat, Intel sogar noch früher. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## cesimbra (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier ist die Reaktion von Nvidia
> Hehe, PhysX auf PCs mit 10 Jahre alten CPUs.



Ich finde, man sollte das alles ganz anders betonen -- und es wundert mich, daß es noch keinen PCGH-Artikel gibt:

*nvidia führt mit der PhysX-API 3.0 Multithreading  und Streaming SIMD Extensions für die CPU-Plattform ein.

*Man muss das ja auch mal positiv betrachten können. 

cu
Thomas


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

hehe, aus der sichtweise heraus haben es also konkurrenzprodukte garnichmal so schwer oder? ^^ brauchen ja "nur" knapp 10 jahre alten code zu übertrumpfen. also selbst wenn ati jahrelang geschlafen hatte und sich da nich grad mit loorbeeren bekleckert hat (vllt empfanden sies auch nen stückweit als sinnlos), so scheint mit solchen meldungen der "vorsprung" ja geradezu zu schmelzen, wie nen stück butter auf nem trippel-480er-sli gespann draussen in der sonne beim furmarken  ok, das war übertrieben 

edit: ui, urplötzlich kommt v3.0 mit all diesen tollen sachen. man will ja nix sagen, aber wäre das vor 3 jahren scho rausgekommen, wären wir wohl mittlerweile bei v5 oder weis der geier *g*


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



> Man muss das ja auch mal positiv betrachten können.


Okay, immer positiv denken. 
Nvidias Marketingabteilung kennt ja auch den Spruch "Auch negative Publicity ist gute Publicity." Jetzt kann sich Nvidia über jede Menge Publicity freuen.


----------



## tm0975 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



cesimbra schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte das alles ganz anders betonen -- und es wundert mich, daß es noch keinen PCGH-Artikel gibt:
> 
> *nvidia führt mit dem PhysX SDK 3.0 Multithreading  und Streaming SIMD Extensions für die CPU-Plattform ein.
> 
> ...





ja da hast du recht. endlich gehts voran. wobei ich multithreading noch nciht glaube, da dann wirklcih einfach nur n 4 oder 6-kerner ordentlich zum spielen zu gebracuhen wäre und nvidia davon ja mal rein gar nichts hat.


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Langsam fange ich an Nvidia richtig zu hassen. Die Luegen wie gedruckt und sind frech und unverschaemt und sind extrem arrogant. Und dann benachteiligen sie jetzt auch noch CPUs bei Physx.


----------



## Jami (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Mhh, das hieße ja, dass die MafiaII -Anforderungen eigentlich garnicht so hoch sind, und man sich bei einem 6-Kerner die Physixkarte sparen könnte.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

AMD hat doch jetzt Manju Hegde, den Mitbegründer von Ageia.
Ageia-Mitbegründer verlässt Nvidia in Richtung AMD - nvidia, physx

Ihr könnt ihn ja mal fragen warum Ageia damals mit x87 Code begonnen und nicht sofort, anderen, moderen Code benutzt hat.

Schließlich hat Ageia damit 6 Jahre lang sein Geschäft berieben, bis sie vor 2 jahren gekauft wurden.

Klar Nvidia ist jetzt natürlich dafür verantwortlich, sofort Ageia's Code auf CPUs zu optimieren. 

Wobei ...
Das hätten sie wohl, wenn AMD oder Intel ne x86 Lizens anbieten würde.
Aber ne das wäre jaaaa doof, dann gäbs ja eventuell einen echten dritten CPU Hersteller im Markt.

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Wobei ...
> Das hätten sie wohl, wenn AMD oder Intel ne x86 Lizens anbieten würde.
> Aber ne das wäre jaaaa doof, dann gäbs ja eventuell einen echten dritten CPU Hersteller im Markt.


 Wieso sollten sie? Wie oft hat Huang den widerlegt, CPUs entwickeln zu wollen?

Außerdem: Nvidia als CPU-Hersteller - beim besten Willen, das ist Größenwahnsinn.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Keine Ahnung, sags mir, zuletzt wäre man ja gern mit VIA zusammengegangen, aber das hat ja Intel verhindert,
 mit dem freundlichen Hinweis, dass VIA damit ihre x86 Lizens vergessen könne.

Also wozu sollte Nvidia auf CPUs optimieren, wenn sie selber keine CPUs herstellen (dürfen)?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Dass Nvidia CPUs entwickeln wollte, war ein reines Internetgerücht, welches, in den Augen der Ersteller dieses Gerüchts, gut zum vermeintlichen "Größenwahn" Nvidias gepasst hat. Huang selber hat aber immer wieder abgestritten sowas vorzuhaben, er sagte Intel und AMD hätten in diesem Bereich gute Arbeit geleistet, da als GPU-Unternehmen anzuknüpfen, wäre auf's Erste kaum möglich gewesen - Nivida ist nunmal keine Wunderfirma, die alles hinbekommt, was sie anfasst.

Ein Mitgrund warum Nvidia nicht auf CPUs optimiert ist, dass dies höhere Leistungseinbußen erfordern würde, als den Spieleentwicklern lieb wäre - die wollen nämlich, dass ihre Spiele auch möglichst auf älteren CPUs läuft, was durch die Nutzung für das hierfür notwendige SSE unterbunden würde.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass Nvidia CPUs entwickeln wollte, war ein  reines Internetgerücht, welches, in den Augen der Ersteller dieses  Gerüchts, gut zum vermeintlichen "Größenwahn" Nvidias gepasst hat. Huang  selber hat aber immer wieder abgestritten sowas vorzuhaben, er sagte  Intel und AMD hätten in diesem Bereich gute Arbeit geleistet, da als  GPU-Unternehmen anzuknüpfen, wäre auf's Erste kaum möglich gewesen -  Nivida ist nunmal keine Wunderfirma, die alles hinbekommt, was sie  anfasst.



Und warum kackt sich dann Intel ein und lässt VIA nicht mit Nvidia kooperieren?
Weil Intel genau weiß wie wertvoll ein SoC ala "Fusion" ect. grad im mobilen Bereich ist, und hier arbeiten alle drauf hin.
Mag sein das Huang nach aussen hin gesagt hat, er will keine x86 CPUs produzieren, dass kann verschiede Gründe haben, einer davon kann schlicht sein, Ruhe in das Thema zubekommen.
Als Aktiengesellschaft ist es zb. Gift wenn man in einen Richtung Geld reinsteckt und nur geringe oder gar keine Aussicht auf Erfolg damit hat, dann werten die kurzfristig denkenden Analysten einen gleich mal ein paar Punkte ab.
Das ist realer Geldverlust. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Mitgrund warum Nvidia nicht auf CPUs optimiert ist, dass dies höhere Leistungseinbußen erfordern würde, als den Spieleentwicklern lieb wäre - die wollen nämlich, dass ihre Spiele auch möglichst auf älteren CPUs läuft, was durch die Nutzung für das hierfür notwendige SSE unterbunden würde.



Oder auch neuere ala IBM Cell.
Aber wenn es nach der Meute hier geht, ist das ja nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.


----------



## Namaker (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Huang selber hat aber immer wieder abgestritten sowas vorzuhaben


Ulbricht hat auch abgestritten, eine Mauer bauen zu wollen


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Und warum kackt sich dann Intel ein und lässt VIA nicht mit Nvidia kooperieren?
> Weil Intel genau weiß wie wertvoll ein SoC ala "Fusion" ect. grad im mobilen Bereich ist, und hier arbeiten alle drauf hin.
> Mag sein das Huang nach aussen hin gesagt hat, er will keine x86 CPUs produzieren, dass kann verschiede Gründe haben, einer davon kann schlicht sein, Ruhe in das Thema zubekommen.
> Als Aktiengesellschaft ist es zb. Gift wenn man in einen Richtung Geld reinsteckt und nur geringe oder gar keine Aussicht auf Erfolg damit hat, dann werten die kurzfristig denkenden Analysten einen gleich mal ein paar Punkte ab.
> Das ist realer Geldverlust.


Öhm, wer sagt eigentlich, dass Nvidia mit VIA an CPUs arbeiten wollte? Die Zusammenarbeit betraf Chipsätze und nicht Prozessoren. Kannst dich vielleicht noch dran erinnern, dass Intel Nvidia keine Lizenz für die Nehalems gestattet.



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Oder auch neuere ala IBM Cell.
> Aber wenn es nach der Meute hier geht, ist das ja nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.


Was hat der Cell damit zu tun? Auf dem läuft CPU-PhysX, genau wie auf jedem anderen Desktop-Prozessor auch, nur eben nicht GPU-PhysX (was aber ebenfalls läuft, nur völlig unspielbar.).


Namaker schrieb:


> Ulbricht hat auch abgestritten, eine Mauer bauen zu wollen


Jetzt fang' nicht du auch noch damit an. Dass Nvidia vorhatte, CPUs zu entwickeln, ist totaler Blödsinn, das haben sich nur ein paar so Wichtigtuer im Internet ausgedacht, die gemeint haben, wenn Nvidia überall groß rumprollt, was GPUs anbelangt, dann werden die sicherlich bald auch CPUs produzieren.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Ähhh...BTT  ?

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ähhh...BTT  ?
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
Sind wir etwa davon abgewichen? Is mir gar nich aufgefallen, man hat nur nebenher über Nvidias unbestätigte CPU-Gerüchte diskutiert.

Posts lesen, würd' ich mal sagen.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Posts lesen, würd' ich mal sagen.



Das habe ich gewiss getan, ich halte aber eine Diskussion über Lizenzen und Chipsätze für etwas abgeschlagen vom Thema. Was hat denn das mit der "Verkrüppelung von PhysX auf CPUs" zu tun  ? Ist aber Ansichtssache .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Als ob solche Themaabweichungen nicht die Regel wären. Man redet hier über Cheesburger, wir haben halt grad' über Hamburger geredet, ist das jetzt so schlimm?


----------



## tm0975 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Jami schrieb:


> Mhh, das hieße ja, dass die MafiaII -Anforderungen eigentlich garnicht so hoch sind, und man sich bei einem 6-Kerner die Physixkarte sparen könnte.



so ziemlich exakt das heißt es. und wohl auch bei 4-kernern.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

So hohe Hardwareanforderungen hat Mafia 2 auch gar nicht - nur bei PhysX/Apex-Aktivierung wird's halt eng, mit der Standardhardware.


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> So hohe Hardwareanforderungen hat Mafia 2 auch gar nicht - nur bei PhysX/Apex-Aktivierung wird's halt eng, mit der Standardhardware.



Wann soll denn Mafia 2 offiziell erscheinen? Ich glaube nämlich nicht an einer guten CPU-Unterstützung, da Nvidia ja erst vor hat PhysX in der 3 Version, mit Multithreading zu versehen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Quad-Core mit 2,4Ghz ist für maximale Details empfohlen, soooo schlimm scheint's ja auch gar nicht zu werden.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, wer sagt eigentlich, dass Nvidia mit VIA an CPUs arbeiten wollte?


Seit wann baut VIA den Chipsätze für die neuen Intels?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat der Cell damit zu tun? Auf dem läuft CPU-PhysX, genau wie auf jedem anderen Desktop-Prozessor auch, nur eben nicht GPU-PhysX (was aber ebenfalls läuft, nur völlig unspielbar.).


Cell hat ebend auch kein SSE. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt fang' nicht du auch noch damit an. Dass Nvidia vorhatte, CPUs zu entwickeln, ist totaler Blödsinn, das haben sich nur ein paar so Wichtigtuer im Internet ausgedacht, die gemeint haben, wenn Nvidia überall groß rumprollt, was GPUs anbelangt, dann werden die sicherlich bald auch CPUs produzieren.



Intel hat CPUs + Grafik, AMD geht sehr bald noch einen Schritt weiter.
Beide bauen die Dinge nicht umsonst.
Denn das ist ein Wachstumsmarkt, ein Markt auf dem Nvidia selbst mit Optimus nicht mehr weiter kommen wird, sobald die interne CPU Grafik schnell genug für HD ect. pp. wird.
Ergo bricht hier entweder ein Standbein weg, oder man kommt in die Lage selber CPUs anbieten zukönnen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Seit wann baut VIA den Chipsätze für die neuen Intels?


Baut Nvidia auch nicht, aber man hätte damals noch davon ausgehen können, dass beide zusammen evtl. effizientere Chispätze oder weiß der Geier was dafür hätten entwickeln sollen.


Hugo78 schrieb:


> Cell hat ebend auch kein SSE.


Wäre ja wieder ein Grund, wieso Nvidia nicht prinzipell nicht auf CPUs optimiert - Konsolen sind vorrangig.


Hugo78 schrieb:


> Intel hat CPUs + Grafik, AMD geht sehr bald noch einen Schritt weiter.
> Beide bauen die Dinge nicht umsonst.
> Denn das ist ein Wachstumsmarkt, ein Markt auf dem Nvidia selbst mit Optimus nicht mehr weiter kommen wird, sobald die interne CPU Grafik schnell genug für HD ect. pp. wird.
> Ergo bricht hier entweder ein Standbein weg, oder man kommt in die Lage selber CPUs anbieten zukönnen.


CPUs mit integrierter Grafik müssen sich erst mal noch bewähren, ich glaube nicht, dass sich das so schnell entwickelt. Für Spiele sind Grafikkarten unersätzlich, außerdem gibt es noch andere Bereiche, in denen Nvidia arbeitet, nämlich z.B. im professionellen Bereich, wo man ja AMD/ATI vorraus ist. Und da is nix mit IGP.


----------



## FloW^^ (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Cell hat auch kein x86/x87.
das isn PPC-Core.


----------



## Gamiac (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Wenn Nvidia der Meinung ist so Kunden zu gewinnen mich haben sie erstmal wegen ihren Spielchen verloren .
Und Physx werden sie über kurz oder lang auch kaputt machen da kein vernünftiger Entwickler mit einer Guten Idee von der er Überzeugt ist auf so ein Pferd setzt .

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

PhysX erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und hat in den letzten Jahren an Marktanteil gewonnen.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PhysX erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und hat in den letzten Jahren an Marktanteil gewonnen.



Dennoch, ich glaube OpenCL beziehungsweise OpenPhysics wird sich durchsetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Da brauchst du eine Library. Bullet? Abwarten - das dauert noch bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PhysX erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und hat in den letzten Jahren an Marktanteil gewonnen.




Ja leider, und ist auch der Grund, warum ich wohl gezwungen bin mir ne PhysX Karte dazuzustecken.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Wieso? CPU-PhysX braucht keine PPU oder Geforce. Nur die zusätzlichen optionalen Effekte.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Genau die will ich.


----------



## Spawn1702 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso? CPU-PhysX braucht keine PPU oder Geforce. Nur die zusätzlichen optionalen Effekte.



Genau um die geht es doch! Und wenn der Code anstämdig optimiert wäre, bräuchte man wohl auch keine Geforce dafür...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Dann hätte NV kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mehr. Und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. 

Warten wir das 3er SDK ab ... NV optimiert auf dem PC offenbar rein die Gameplay-Physik, was verständlich ist.


----------



## Spawn1702 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann hätte NV kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mehr. Und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.
> 
> Warten wir das 3er SDK ab ... NV optimiert auf dem PC offenbar rein die Gameplay-Physik, was verständlich ist.



Endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung.


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Genau die will ich.



Dann musst du auch dafür bezahlen (eine Nvidia-Karte kaufen), wie es in der Marktwirtschaft üblich ist. Umsonst ist nicht einmal der Tot, der kostet dich das Leben


----------



## cesimbra (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> PhysX erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit und hat in den letzten Jahren an Marktanteil gewonnen.



Bullet-Physics war 2009 der große Dazugewinner, nicht das PhysX-SDK, Marc -- und ich sehe nicht, daß sich da nur das Geringste dran geändert hätte... Irre ich mich oder sollten Sie das nicht eigentlich auch wissen?

Zur Beliebtheit kann man sicher feststellen, daß regelmässig ein mehr  als guter 50%-Anteil sicherlich keinerlei grosse Liebesgefühle für PhysX  an den Tag legt, wie schön auch Eure aktuelle Umfrage zeigt.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> [...] Warten wir das 3er SDK ab ... NV optimiert auf dem PC offenbar rein die  Gameplay-Physik, was verständlich ist.



Das ist nicht verständlich, das ist selbstverständlich und kommt viel zu spät. Man muss sich das mal überlegen,  diese Firma hat eine miserabel optimierte Physik-Engine in den Markt gedrängt, und das wird hier einfach mal so von Ihnen als normal dargestellt -- unter Framerate-Jägern. Daß ich nicht laut lache, Marc. Und PCGH hat noch nicht einmal einen Artikel dazu veröffentlicht -- selbst heise als recht "spielerbindungsarme" IT-Webseite hat darüber ausführlich berichtet, ich verstehe da Euer Verhalten echt nicht.

Edit: IOW -- das alte Thema, nehmt es so ernst wie damals in den Neunzigern, denn es ist so ernst: Vertretet die Interessen der *PC*-Spieler. Und -- Ihr seid es, Marc: http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/6/147987

cu
Thomas


----------



## FloW^^ (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

thomas, ich kann es nachvollziehen.
wenn ich allerdings schreiben würde warum, hätte ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit entweder eine verwarnung, oder aber die längste zeit hier geschrieben.
ich sags mal so... man kann nicht immer sagen: "auch schlechte publicity ist gute publicity".

und noch mehr schlechte publicity kann nvidia z.Z. nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## cesimbra (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> thomas, ich kann es nachvollziehen.
> wenn ich allerdings schreiben würde warum, hätte ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit entweder eine verwarnung, oder aber die längste zeit hier geschrieben.
> ich sags mal so... man kann nicht immer sagen: "auch schlechte publicity ist gute publicity".
> 
> und noch mehr schlechte publicity kann nvidia z.Z. nicht gebrauchen.



Sorry, aber damit kann ich nichts rechtes anfangen. Solche vage Verdächtigungen ausdrückende Schreibweise ohne auf den Punkt zu kommen erachte ich als wenig sinnvoll -- und es verbreitet obendrein schlechtes Klima.

Wenn man sachlich anderer Meinung ist, sollte man versuchen, sachlich zu diskutieren, wenn es eine unhaltbare Position gibt, wird sie sachlich genauso unhaltbar sein wie meinetwegen moralisch -- also gehen Sie es doch sachlich an. Wenn Sie eine wichige Sache zu sagen glauben wollen, dann tun Sie es -- und wenn Sie Sorge haben erreichen Sie mich ggf. über Wikipedia oder heise per Mail oder hier per PN, aber so hier hat das m.E. keinen rechten Sinn; nicht böse sein -- meine Meinung.

cu
Thomas


----------



## FloW^^ (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

ich meinte damit, dass hier anscheinend gezielt nicht näher auf dieses thema eingegangen wird. (warum auch immer)
das letzte was ich dazu hier gelesen hatte ist von märz dieses jahres. Physik-Schlacht: AMD wirft Nvidia zu wenig Optimierung bei CPUs vor - Update: Physx doch multithreaded? - nvidia, physx
der artikel besagt, dass schon ein core2quad 9400 schneller sei als eine Geforce GTX275, wenn es um physx-berechnungen geht.

mittlerweile ist die final dieses benchmarks in der version 1.2.0 erschienen (21.mai) und es wurde immernoch nicht darauf eingegangen, dass GPU-PhysX im grunde "Bauernfängerei" sei.

ich finde es unverschämt, dass (die meisten) spieleentwickler physx-effekte nur in verbindung mit einer nvidia-gpu freischalten, oder aber diese nur auf einem kern laufen.
siehe Batman z.B. als negativbeispiel 
... als positives beispiel kann man da allerdings auch metro2033 nennen (scheinbar alle freien ressourcen werden für physx verwendet)

ich finde diese thematik sollte mal in einem ausführlichen artikel beleuchtet werden.


----------



## KeiteH (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> ...
> ich finde diese thematik sollte mal in einem ausführlichen artikel beleuchtet werden.



/Beipflicht!

Frage mich nur, wie objektiv man bei diesen vielen doch im etwas Trüben liegenden Informationen sein kann, aber interessant wäre das allemal!
Ich hoffe auch, dass sich der freie Standard für Physikberechnungen durchsetzen wird, je offener, desto schneller gibt es schließlich auch Fixes und Optimierungen (vgl. Firefox <=> IE) 

greetz


----------



## FrankGTL (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> ich meinte damit, dass hier anscheinend gezielt nicht näher auf dieses thema eingegangen wird. (warum auch immer)...


Vielleicht kann man die Antwort durch diesen Artikel bekommen: SemiAccurate :: How Nvidia blacklists sites like Hardware Secrets

Ob PCGH davon "betroffen" ist?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Das Thema ist extrem vorbelastet, Details sind nur vage oder nicht vorhanden. Man sich so oder so nur böse die Finger daran verbrennen - es sei denn, man flamt NV in Grund und Boden. Black List? Nö. Charlie hat mal wieder gesponnen, die Sache mit Hardware Secrets ist längst geklärt.

Die wenigsten hier scheinen den Unterschied zwischen API, Library, Gameplay-PhysX und GPU-accelerated PhysX zu kennen ... wir denken über einen Artikel nach.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die wenigsten hier scheinen den Unterschied zwischen API, Library, Gameplay-PhysX und GPU-accelerated PhysX zu kennen ... wir denken über einen Artikel nach.


wenn ich das so les: ja bitte ^^ das scheint bei mir ein thema zu sein, das sich durchaus noch im fluss einer meinungsbildung befindet *g*


----------



## FrankGTL (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Thema ist extrem vorbelastet, Details sind nur vage oder nicht vorhanden. Man sich so oder so nur böse die Finger daran verbrennen - es sei denn, man flamt NV in Grund und Boden. Black List? Nö. Charlie hat mal wieder gesponnen, die Sache mit Hardware Secrets ist längst geklärt.


Find ich gut, dass Ihr dazu Stellung nehmt.

Inwieweit geklärt? (interessiert mich halt)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Geklärt, weil NV HW-Secrets nicht "geblacklistet" hat. Nach diverser Konversation ist das Thema ad acta gelegt - siehe Blog bei HW-Secrets.


----------



## FloW^^ (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Thema ist extrem vorbelastet, Details sind nur vage oder nicht vorhanden. Man sich so oder so nur böse die Finger daran verbrennen - es sei denn, man flamt NV in Grund und Boden. Black List? Nö. Charlie hat mal wieder gesponnen, die Sache mit Hardware Secrets ist längst geklärt.
> 
> Die wenigsten hier scheinen den Unterschied zwischen API, Library, Gameplay-PhysX und GPU-accelerated PhysX zu kennen ... wir denken über einen Artikel nach.


wenn GPU-accelerated Physx nicht für das gameplay genutzt werden kann (datentransfertaufkommen auf PCI-E-Rückkanal zu hoch?), warum braucht dann ein Spiel wie z.b. Cellfactor eine PhysX-Karte?
und warum unterstützt es keine quadcores?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Weil Cellfactor noch Ageia war und da einige Maps mit kranker Gameplay-Physik aufgefahren wurden. Damals [Anfang 2006] gab's noch keine Quads ... noch nicht mal Core 2 Duos, die kamen erst im Sommer.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

aber Pentium D CPUs 

Intel Pentium D ? Wikipedia

so am Rande


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

DCs ja, Pentium D wie A64 X2. Auf zwei Kerne springt Cellfactor auch an, ich meine sogar auf vier. Der Titel war für damalige Verhältnisse optisch und technisch eine Wucht. Ok, war an sich auf eine Techdemo.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Genauso wie _Warmonger_, welches zwar eine PhysX-Karte vorraussetzte, aber trotzdem kein richtiges Gameplay-PhysX hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Zerstörbare Wände und Decken und Böden, die bei Beschcuss weg brechen und liegen bleiben, dir auf den Kopf fallen oder unter bzw. neben dir weg brechen und deren Stücke du herum schleudern kannst ... das IST Gameplay. Und nein Warmonger läuft auch ohne PhysX-Karte.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Komisch, das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, lag' vielleicht aber auch daran, dass ich das Spiel gar nicht so oft und lang gespielt habe, war eher 'ne Techdemo, genau wie Cellfactor.


----------



## thysol (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zerstörbare Wände und Decken und Böden, die bei Beschcuss weg brechen und liegen bleiben, dir auf den Kopf fallen oder unter bzw. neben dir weg brechen und deren Stücke du herum schleudern kannst ... das IST Gameplay. Und nein Warmonger läuft auch ohne PhysX-Karte.



Dass Spiel ist aber FPS technisch unspielbar mit aktiviertem Physx.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Das war auch eine Techdemo für die Ageia-PPU ursprünglich.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das war auch eine Techdemo für die Ageia-PPU ursprünglich.



Womit wir wieder beim veralteten x87-Befehlssatz sind  .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Eiche (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Cyrostasis läuft ja nicht mal mit physx auf einer GTX480 flüssig unoptimiert (steam version)


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Eigentlich muss man dazu nicht viel sagen. NVida waren bisher stolz auf gut gepflegte Treiber.  Die Eingeständnis man habe am ursprünglichen Ageia Code nicht viel gemacht - ist so gesehen eine Bankrotterklärung.
Seit NVidia PhysiX als besonderes Feature ihrer Karten übertrieben Bewerben - ist PhysX numal als wesentlicher Bestandteil des Treiberpaketes zu sehen und die Aussage von NV ein Armutszeugnis.

Den Ruf der "Gutgepflegten Treiber" haben sie somit selber ruiniert. Klassisches Eigentor.

Würden doch manche Leute lieber die Klappe halten ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Seit wann ist eine Library ein Treiber?


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Hab ich gesagt, eine Library sei ein Treiber ? Ich hab gesagt, "Bestandteil" des Treiberpaketes.

Soweit die Spitzfindigkeiten. Bleibt ein Armutszeugnis, zuzugeben, sich um den Kram nicht gekümmert zu haben. 

Aber dick damit angeben als "Main-Feature" von NVidia Karten ....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Du sagt PhysX sei Bestandteil des Treibers und du sagst "Den Ruf der "Gutgepflegten Treiber" haben sie somit selber ruiniert". PhysX ist aber in erster Linie eine Library - da ändert der Treiber wenig bis nichts dran. Soweit die Spitzfindigkeiten.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Nun - Ich betrachte das Forceware als Ganzes. Jeder Teil davon, dient dazu ein wesentliches Feature des Grafikchips nutzbar zu machen. Sei es nun PhysX, Stereo Vision oder Rendereinstellungen.
So gesehen ist für mich unwesentlich, welchen Bestandteil man "Vernachlässigt" - ich vertraue hierdurch nicht unbedingt mehr in die Softwareabteilung von NVidia.

ATI wird immer wieder wegen kleinster Softwarefehler gerügt - auch kein Grund, nachsichtig zu sein, wenn das grüne Lager offensichtlich Desinteresse am eigenen Produkt bekundet.

Übrigens - 3D funktioniert nur, wenn  die Brille ein Rotes UND ein grünes Glas hat ....


----------



## geo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*

Ich denke das eine CPU opimierte PhysX Version auf aktuellen High End Systemen eine Mittelklasse NV Karte in Grund und Boden Stampfen würde und selbst aktuelle High End NV´s würden nicht gravierend besser abschneiden. Ich sehe es auch so, NV will sich nicht selbst ins Bein schießen, deshalb läuft PhysX nur ordendlich auf NV Karten.

Wenn ich NV wäre würde ich es nicht anders machen, aber schön ist das für die User nicht


----------



## thysol (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drosselt Nvidia absichtlich die PhysX-Performance für CPUs?*



geo schrieb:


> Ich denke das eine CPU opimierte PhysX Version auf aktuellen High End Systemen eine Mittelklasse NV Karte in Grund und Boden Stampfen würde und selbst aktuelle High End NV´s würden nicht gravierend besser abschneiden. Ich sehe es auch so, NV will sich nicht selbst ins Bein schießen, deshalb läuft PhysX nur ordendlich auf NV Karten.



Dass denke ich eher nicht. Aktuelle High-End GPUs haben um ein vielfaches mehr Rechenleistung als die schnellsten CPUs. Ich denke die optimierte PhysX Version koennte nur dazu fuehren dass einige PhysX Titel so eben auf einem Core i7 fluessig laufen werden.


----------

